# Why won´t Nene block a shot!?



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

In my opinion Nene is one of the most athletic big men in the league, how come he only averages 0.55 blocks a game??? When Brazil played USA in some tournament before Nene was drafted I remember him blocking Jermaine O´Neal 4 times in 14 minutes or something like that! Everybody was talking about his hops, why doesn´t he block more??? Lack of aggresiveness or anticipation, what is it???


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3 (Jan 21, 2004)

I think its just his lack of aggresiveness on the defensive side but has no concern with his offense!


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Because of the refs. They use to call everything against Nene. He started concerning about foul troubles and stopped blocking shots. 

* he blocked 7 shots in the last 4 games.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Alot of coaches discourage blocking shots in hopes of keeping fouls down but usually let's them fly from the weakside. Does Nene end up guarding the best post player? If so then that could be why his numbers are down. If he was guarding a crappy player that never gets the ball he could sluff off and block shots.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Actually, he's a lazy ***.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> Because of the refs. They use to call everything against Nene. He started concerning about foul troubles and stopped blocking shots.
> 
> * he blocked 7 shots in the last 4 games.


I agree with this but something I have noticed that he often complains a lot about his touches. More so than he should. Perhaps his effort on defense vacillates with his touches?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with this but something I have noticed that he often complains a lot about his touches. More so than he should. Perhaps his effort on defense vacillates with his touches?


True...

That, and he's a lazy ***.


----------



## AranhaHunter (Nov 28, 2003)

I would also like to see Nene block 1 - 2 shots a game and also pull down more boards. His numbers in those areas are very defficient. He should be pulling down 9-10 boards a game with 1-2 block shots.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

What are Nene's averages for rebounds and blocks?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> What are Nene's averages for rebounds and blocks?


rpg 6.50

bpg .56


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> rpg 6.50
> ...


Thanks. Not as impressive as I would hve expected.


----------

